# Just plain tap water and conditioner?



## freedomahu (May 29, 2006)

So most ppl here just use tap water and some sort of conditioner?


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

yep yep


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i just add conditioner while adding water


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

you are good!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

fishguy1313 said:


> you are good!


huh?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

No conditioner needed with "well water". Municipal/City treated water than yes it is needed. If the city water is only treated with chlorine the chlorine will dissipate within 24 hours without conditioner, however with chloramines than it is indeed necessary.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

10-4 i just use tap water and condotioner


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

I find, that some conditioners dont work with warm water, ri dunno why just my luck I guess


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

If you have a well, you don't even need the conditioner. Yet another reason to live in the sticks like I do.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My water has chloramine....and unless I am doing more then 20%...I dont ever add conditioner. I have done 35% water changes on a 180 gallon tank....tested the water for chlorine right after filling and got a zero reading...and my tap water tests out to 1-2ppm chloramine.


----------

